# Witch's Brooms For Halloween!



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Well it's getting to be our busy time of year again. We've been busy building brooms for Halloween and for the holidays. Here's one of our fav's... a Crooked Witches Broom!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We're going to be spending some time in the Anacortes area. Are you around there? I love your brooms!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Lisa. We live near Anacortes. One of our favorite towns. We are planning to be at the Anacortes Holiday Market on Nov. 23&24. If you're around, stop by and see us!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Your brooms are beautiful. Thanks for posting, because I needed to order a few potscrubbers (just placed order, thanks!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you beaglebiz! We'll ship those pot scrubbers out Monday morning!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SkagitBrooms said:


> Hi Lisa. We live near Anacortes. One of our favorite towns. We are planning to be at the Anacortes Holiday Market on Nov. 23&24. If you're around, stop by and see us!


We have a boat there in the marina. I will stop and see you if we are there.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Is your boat at Cap Sante. We had a boat there for quite a while. Little piece of heaven. What's your boats name? We've probably seen it!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

SkagitBrooms does such great work that I hung my broom in the kitchen much as a work of art as well as useful!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Woodpecker said:


> SkagitBrooms does such great work that I hung my broom in the kitchen much as a work of art as well as useful!


Thank you for the compliment. Glad to hear you are enjoying your broom!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

SkagitBrooms said:


> Thank you for the compliment. Glad to hear you are enjoying your broom!


You are quite welcome and please let us know when you have the Settler's Candles ready, thanks!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SkagitBrooms said:


> Is your boat at Cap Sante. We had a boat there for quite a while. Little piece of heaven. What's your boats name? We've probably seen it!


It is at Cap Sante. We just got it and it's name is Scout. It's an older one and used to be right in front of Anthony's. We're very excited and plan to spend a bunch of time over there till we eventually take it to warmer climes for the horrible Northern Idaho winter months.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> It is at Cap Sante. We just got it and it's name is Scout. It's an older Nordic Tug and used to be right in front of Anthony's. We're very excited and plan to spend a bunch of time over there till we eventually take it to warmer climes for the horrible Northern Idaho winter months.


Well I've never seen Scout, but I know where the Nordic Tugs are moored. Anacortes is one of my favorite towns. You'll enjoy it there!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I love the brooms!

Lately I've switched back to buying products straight from the source, so to speak. I believe they are better quality, truer to use and last longer than mass produced items made by mass production.

I looked at your etsy site and loved the shaker floor broom. I feel silly asking this, but what is parcel post? And to ship this type broom to Arkansas, what would the cost be?

They really are beautiful.

Thank you.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Howdy Mrs. *******! Thanks. We're glad you like the brooms. I checked on postage for Little Rock & it would be $14 for shipping for a shaker floor broom. We usually charge 15 for shipping and refund any overages. We have a really good batch of shaker floor brooms in stock right now. Let me know if you need one!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

got my potscrubbers delivered clear across the USA in 2 days...You really do nice work!
Thanks for providing me with such a nice product


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you beaglebiz. Glad you like them. They sure work great for us!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Just ordered a pot scrubber and child's broom-they look wonderful! Love the handmade, useful items....


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

InHisName said:


> Just ordered a pot scrubber and child's broom-they look wonderful! Love the handmade, useful items....


Thank you for your order. I have your package ready, so it will go out tomorrow. We sure appreciate your business!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to say thanks for the orders everyone. We've been really busy and we appreciate you all!


----------

